# iPad, tablet, smartphone



## Jscapes (Sep 3, 2014)

Looking to use my iPad and iPhone more this year instead of having 100 papers all over the cab of the truck and my desk. What apps are you using for different things? Or how are you using a tablet or smart phone to be more efficient?


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

I am curious myself


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We use Excel spreadsheets, and have a separate sheet for each customer/property in one workbook to log everything. Date, time, snowfall amount, snow type (powdery, slushy, snocrete, etc), salt app rate, weather conditions (temp, wind, etc) damages and a general notes section.

Each truck has an iPad and the spreadsheet containing all that trucks properties. After the storm, they're all updated and merged into one spreadsheet.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I use Apple's Number app which is free for iPhone and iPad I believe? Allows you to make spreadsheets, works for me since I use iPhone, iPad and Mac's so they sync very easy.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

We've invested heavily in tablets for all our equipment and trucks. Gives us a live GPS location at any time and tracking reports afterwards. It's similar to operasoft but also shines in the summer too. Check out software called realgreen.com - its their mobile live application. It's really revolutionized how our company runs.


----------



## ehlingerlawn.co (Jun 28, 2011)

*Realgreen*

We also invested in the Mobile Live program from Realgreen. So far their system has been pretty impressive. Currently we use it only for our fertilizer technicians but we intend to use them for our driveways routes this winter and use them in all of our property maintenance trucks for summer.


----------



## expandit (Aug 5, 2014)

Jscapes;1845589 said:


> Looking to use my iPad and iPhone more this year instead of having 100 papers all over the cab of the truck and my desk. What apps are you using for different things? Or how are you using a tablet or smart phone to be more efficient?


Expandit Bizyform can put any piece of paper you want into the electronic world,(apple, android, blackberry, desktop, laptop) from a customer contact (crm) to invoices anything just ask us. We can get all of the different forms for your business into one program. Starting at less than a dollar a day. Check out our sample program we put together (link below). Go ahead play around with it, its a live version and remember it is completely customizable to you and your business. "Any Form Any Time" our website also has a bunch of demo pages we've put together for other customers. The same program will work for any business, say you have a snow business and a landscape business this program will work for both or all three or 10.....
Give me a call
4802550035

https://bizooza.com/demo5/view/#home


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

ehlingerlawn.co;1846527 said:


> We also invested in the Mobile Live program from Realgreen. So far their system has been pretty impressive. Currently we use it only for our fertilizer technicians but we intend to use them for our driveways routes this winter and use them in all of our property maintenance trucks for summer.


Their newest release has the ability to hide pricing on the techs tablet so they no longet have to see what we are billing. Will be great for our salt trucks when we bill $500+ for 15 minute lots.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I used Shoeboxed for tracking receipts and trips...easy and cheap.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anyone use blizzard busters??


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

aloe;2039104 said:


> Does anyone use blizzard busters??


Never heard of it, and can't find it online. Are you trying to just keep your list of houses and stuff organized easily in the truck?


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

jhall22guitar;2039290 said:


> Never heard of it, and can't find it online. Are you trying to just keep your list of houses and stuff organized easily in the truck?


No, I want an easier way to invoice customers. I only know about that program above bc my ex fil created it. But it's snow only. Just curious


----------



## cbservicesllc (Aug 5, 2011)

I use Service Autopilot...


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Maclawnco;1846371 said:


> We've invested heavily in tablets for all our equipment and trucks. Gives us a live GPS location at any time and tracking reports afterwards. It's similar to operasoft but also shines in the summer too. Check out software called realgreen.com - its their mobile live application. It's really revolutionized how our company runs.


Does this software run on Apple products or android only?

Would you mind sharing what the cost is like by device, etc? How well does integrate with invoicing software


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

aloe;2039393 said:


> No, I want an easier way to invoice customers. I only know about that program above bc my ex fil created it. But it's snow only. Just curious


If you want to use your smartphone (small screen) or if you have a WiFi device (either one of the WiFi things you can get or a 4G enabled tablet) you could still use Quickbooks as mentioned for desktop in the other thread you commented on. That would probably be the way to go, and it would keep everything the same and updated.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

JimMarshall;2039465 said:


> Does this software run on Apple products or android only?
> 
> Would you mind sharing what the cost is like by device, etc? How well does integrate with invoicing software


Its android only. Depending on how many active clients you have will change the pricing. It handles all the invoicing too. I can sit in the office and shuffle routes in real time if needed if one route is taking too long or a truck gets in an accident (we had that). Call them about pricing. We bought ours outright a few years ago, have over 10k in ours. I think they are on a monthly subscription model now.


----------



## Yeti-ST (Jun 17, 2015)

We looked and couldn't find anything so built it. We've got an android and ios app posted to those app stores. Search for YETI Snow Tracker. We have also built the web based management tool to enter your data - clients, sites, drivers, equipment, routes. It captures data from drivers you need to cover your ass and bill (start stop times, before after photos, notes from site). Check out the app on the stores and let me know if you want to be set up and try it. We are not in production yet so looking for beta users to give us good feedback from the field. We've been using it in our own company in Canada for a couple years.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.crewtrackersoftware.com

http://lead.fleetmatics.com/fleet-g...}~b&muid=1dc0e3b7-0c36-4249-8133-0ffa78f3bd6a

[


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.business.att.com/enterpr...talk/Case_Study/arctic-snow-and-ice-controls/

This is what we have.

See PDF also


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

We use to use a CB radio , spiral note book, and a Polaroid camera.
And a base station CB at home for taking and making phone calls.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 29, 2015)

*Business Software*

I run my business from my iPad so at the end of the day when I get out of the truck there is nothing left but to enjoy the day.

Lookup www.LionShare.me

I can't even believe others are using spreadsheets!


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 29, 2015)

*Numbers*



jhall22guitar;1846127 said:


> I use Apple's Number app which is free for iPhone and iPad I believe? Allows you to make spreadsheets, works for me since I use iPhone, iPad and Mac's so they sync very easy.


www.LionShare.me to run a business, not numbers.


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2122033 said:


> http://lead.fleetmatics.com/fleet-g...}~b&muid=1dc0e3b7-0c36-4249-8133-0ffa78f3bd6a
> 
> [


I wouldnt use fleetmatics if they gave it to me for free. they are big shots they wouldnt even give me a quote bc I didnt have more then 5 trucks.


----------

